# Singer chunky model 151 purchase



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Need a little bit of information I have the chance to purchase a singer chunky knitting machine model 151. Would this be a good buy. I prestly have a singer 700 fine bed. It has not been used for years so I anticipate replacing the sponge bar if it as one and problably oiling it.

Would love your ideas on this.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

How much is it? Is it complete? Can you see it to see how clean it is or the condition? All those help determine if the price is good or not. Your 700 is a standard gauge not a fine gauge. Ann


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

They are asking $100 but I am offering $75? Looks pretty clean on picture comes with manual but will have to look at it before I consider to buy. Is there something I should look for specifically.
Thank you for the info on my 700 and of your help.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I am not as familiar with Singers as I am with Brother machines, but most manuals have a page in them that lists all the accessories that are supposed to come with it so you can check on that. If you have one machine you might know what should come with a machine. If it is complete that is a great deal - even at 100. Check for condition. Is it clean, do the needles look bent at first look? A machine can be cleaned, needles soaked and cleaned - even of some rust, everything oiled and a new sponge bar put in. But too many missing parts can add up quickly to replace. Let us know what you find when you see it. I hope it works out for you!  Ann


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Tks will let you know


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

The Singer/Knitmaster 151 isn't a punch card machine. If you want to do any stitch patterns with this model of machine then the only way you can do them is by hand tooling.
The Singer/Knitmaster 155 is a 12st punch card machine so you may be happier waiting to get one of these.
Be aware of the fact that a ribber for the 151 and for the 155 is not the same, should you ever think of buying these also.
I personally think that the price they are asking is too high for this machine, but living in the UK perhaps I am not the best person to listen to regarding price. I think that you doing right in offering the lower price.


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

I have the machine you are looking at, it is a work horse, but does not have the punch card capability for patterning other than needle selection for patterning. There is a pattern selector that is available for this, but again it is a manual needle selection. The machine works beautifully and I would recommend it for knitting, be sure this is a clean machine and has all the parts needed for it. Good luck.


----------



## purdyme (Sep 16, 2013)

Good price if in the US. Nice machine.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes it is a good buy as the plastic bed machines sell for more. All need new sponge bars.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds like a good price if all accessories are there and the needles look to be in good condition.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

I have the 151 that I just replaced with a 155 , only because I wanted the punch card option. I am awaiting delivery of the 155 ribber, then I will sell my 151 with the ribber and pattern selector tool. 
Other than you have to do patterns manually, it is a very good solid workhorse of a machine, taking some really chunky yarn. I have even used Icelantic yarn and it worked well. 
$100. Is a very good price IMHO


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> The Singer/Knitmaster 151 isn't a punch card machine. If you want to do any stitch patterns with this model of machine then the only way you can do them is by hand tooling.
> The Singer/Knitmaster 155 is a 12st punch card machine so you may be happier waiting to get one of these.
> Be aware of the fact that a ribber for the 151 and for the 155 is not the same, should you ever think of buying these also.
> I personally think that the price they are asking is too high for this machine, but living in the UK perhaps I am not the best person to listen to regarding price. I think that you doing right in offering the lower price.


I totally agree! I had an SK 150 and loved it but it was hard to find a ribber and all stitches had to be manipulated since there was no punch card. I sold it and now have a 155 with ribber and LOVE it!!! I have a SK560 and ribber and it is a great machine too but I use the SK155 the most. I've been knitting at least an hour a day on the SK155 for over a year now and have loved everything I've done on it. I'd rather buy and SK 155 new than an SK150/151 used at any price.


----------



## Sheilla (Sep 12, 2013)

As for your 700 its a good idea to change sponge bar. Just pull it out a little and you will see if it is compact or not. Most likely is therefore your tension will be off. Check the robber bed also.


----------



## Philcott (Dec 9, 2013)

This might be a silly question, but do the ribbers have sponge bars like the top bed?


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes! Some machines have a needle bar that is firm plastic but most of them have sponge bar.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Philcott said:


> This might be a silly question, but do the ribbers have sponge bars like the top bed?


You usually find that the standard gauge ribbers have a plastic bar. In fact if you look in the ribber manual it states plastic retainer bar. The Chunky machines....I believe....also started out with a plastic retainer bar as is stated in their manual, but people have replaced these with sponge bars. I think this happened because the plastic bar wasn't sturdy enough to take the larger needles.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Latest news on chunky 151 singer knitting machine decided to wait to purchase did not come with tuck brushes or accessories and I can not find them on eBay especially the brushes was not to concerned on the accessories. 
Will keep looking for a chunky machine maybe a model 155 or a Toyota 2300. Not sure on Toyata since I know nothing about this machine.

Thank you all for your ideas and thoughts really appreciate this.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

The brushes can be bought on HKknits in Hong Kong. Free shipping. THe brushes are not made specifically for any model machine but fit many. Just ask HK what will fit and he will answer very quickly. Needle Tek in Washington carries most everything as Jerry was and is the U.S> distributor for SIlver Reed, SInger , Studio.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Well finally purchased a chunky machine. I was able to get a rarely used Chunky Punch Card Knitter Studio Mod. 155 in original case,
complete with original accessories and original punch cards ,plus
extra punch cards and hole punch. Original instruction manual in very good condition also included.
Chunky Ribber,SR-155 in perfect condition,complete with original accessories and instruction manual in original packaging .
Additional accessories included:
Knit Counter(KR7) plus 17 different pre-printed patterns with instruction manual
Needle bed covers for Ribber
Intarsia Carriage with instruction manual
Extra male,female and children's preprinted patterns
Bible for machine knitting(2 books) hard cover
35 issues machine knitting magazines
ChunkyPunchCard patterns(book)
Everything in good condition
I am so very excited about this now to learn to knit on both my standard 700 Singer and this 155 chunky one. What a learning curve I have ahead for 2014 lol...&#128513;&#128561;&#128516;


----------



## purdyme (Sep 16, 2013)

I have both models as well. Learned on the 155 25 yrs ago. Best to learn on the 155 then transfer skills to the 700. At least that's what I've heard. Worked for me. . Great, rare find! It's gonna be fun!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you


----------

